# getting a puppy...



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

its a jackhuahua :lol2::whistling2:

need name ideas...havent got a pic at the mo, its on my OH's phone. also if there is anyone in the Henlow/Biggleswade/Hitchin area need advice on good vets in the area

ta


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

So it's a X breed then :whistling2:, no such thing as a Jackhuahua, it's a mutt :devil:. Only name i can come up with is snack (private joke as my big male hates other breeds & wants to eat small ones :whistling2.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jack Russell Terrier x Chihuahuas are becoming more & more common. 

Is it a dog or a bitch?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

corny girl said:


> So it's a X breed then :whistling2:, no such thing as a Jackhuahua, it's a mutt :devil:. Only name i can come up with is snack (private joke as my big male hates other breeds & wants to eat small ones :whistling2.


A little harsh, a Jack Russell in itself is a mutt/mongrel, just a generic name for a small terrier type rather than a breed. If they want a mutt with a little more mutt thrown in that's their choice.

Benefit of the doubt, they may not be one of these people who go around normally using these made up names. Maybe they are just writing Jackhuahua to save energy typing Jack Russell Terrier x Chihuahua.

It is likely to be a feisty one, can't think of any names at present, sorry. 
The best dog names have two syllables (as most commands have just one and you want to have a clear difference for the dog) 
and others say better to end with a vowel sound for the sound to carry or sound more pleasant/excited or something.
Although neither of mine do, I call Morgan Morgy and Edenn Edie when I call them in a friendly way but I like the Hard ending to their names when looking for a fast response. MOR-GAN sounds more like something to get a dog to stop inches from a road you didnt know was there in the middle of woodlands than a name with a soft ending.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Kare said:


> Jack Russell in itself is a mutt/mongrel, just a generic name for a small terrier type rather than a breed.


No its not because they are a KC registered breed (for how long though who knows) they are registered under Parson terriers.


----------



## sensi5446 (Sep 20, 2011)

need pics :flrt: oooh I really want a pup, have been looking at the black lab pups on here but not sure my cats will like one as much :lol2:

Love dogs


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

selina20 said:


> No its not because they are a KC registered breed (for how long though who knows) they are registered under Parson terriers.


LOL the Jack Russell is not the Parsons Russell terrier. That's like saying every mangy looking working sheep dog is a Border Collie capable of KC registration!

The Parsons Russell terrier may fit into being a Jack Russell type dog, but the average Jack Russell is an unregistered mongrel.

The Border collie may fit into being a working Sheep dog type, but the average working sheep dog is an unregistered mongrel.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Kare said:


> LOL the Jack Russell is not the Parsons Russell terrier. That's like saying every mangy looking working sheep dog is a Border Collie capable of KC registration!
> 
> The Parsons Russell terrier may fit into being a Jack Russell type dog, but the average Jack Russell is an unregistered mongrel.
> 
> The Border collie may fit into being a working Sheep dog type, but the average working sheep dog is an unregistered mongrel.


the parson Russell is a longer legs and more slim line, the JR can cover many types, but my type is a short legged ratting dog, I own two generations and intend to keep them going, but sadly these days some JR don't even look like JR so that I agree with that 

and its even quicker to type JR x chi :whistling2:

good luck with your pup


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Some of these smaller crosses are gorgeous but with the stupid names comes a hefty price tag:bash: No way would I pay more for a mutt than I would a registered pedigree.

How long until you get your new puppy and what sex are you getting? I bet you are excited :jump:


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

she is coming on the 9th, she's just turned 6 weeks old :2thumb:

i think the 'technical' term fo the cross is a Jack-Chi...i just thought Jackhuahua sounded better :mf_dribble:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a cross breed and to be honest I don't care what she is because she's a pet! People are so fussed over getting pedigrees and why? Some aren't even healthy and are prone to genetic diseases from breeding them wrong so that they look good? :L Correct me if I am wrong about why people get pedigrees but to be honest i'd rather get a mutt that needs a loving home  To me a dog is a dog...

Loving the "breed" name Jackhuahua!  Good luck with your puppy! We will need pics when she comes!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

my freind at school has one of those she is lovly a little timid though but she was rescued of traverlers after being abused so what do u expects she called hers daisy and she is the cutest and cuddliest small dog i know 
good luck 
emma:no1:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

davesbray said:


> she is coming on the 9th, she's just turned 6 weeks old :2thumb::


That would be less than 8 weeks old when you get her? A breeder letting you take a dog at under 8 weeks should ring alarm bells, even more so for a Chi cross, more and more chihuahua breeders are keeping their dogs upto 12 weeks.


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

Kare said:


> That would be less than 8 weeks old when you get her? A breeder letting you take a dog at under 8 weeks should ring alarm bells, even more so for a Chi cross, more and more chihuahua breeders are keeping their dogs upto 12 weeks.


would be about 7 and a half weeks...not from a breeder tho, just an 'oops' moment i think its a friend of my missus!


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

davesbray said:


> would be about 7 and a half weeks...not from a breeder tho, just an 'oops' moment i think its a friend of my missus!


happy days mate:2thumb: hope you have lots of fun with him-her . take no notice of these idiots who have problems with the names and cross breeds we got a french bulldog x pug ( frug) and hes a dear little thing worth every penny!!! and im sure yours will be to : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bollocklegs said:


> happy days mate:2thumb: hope you have lots of fun with him-her . take no notice of these idiots who have problems with the names and cross breeds we got a french bulldog x pug ( frug) and hes a dear little thing worth every penny!!! and im sure yours will be to : victory:


Miaow! :lol2:


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

bollocklegs said:


> happy days mate:2thumb: hope you have lots of fun with him-her . take no notice of these idiots who have problems with the names and cross breeds we got a french bulldog x pug ( frug) and hes a dear little thing worth every penny!!! and im sure yours will be to : victory:


frug!! :lol2: love it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

look at the labradoodles, theyre cross breeds and seem to now be treated as an actual breed. Like someone said earlier, dont think it really matters if theyre just pets, though i suppose people buyin them as pets just encourages people to breed more and more whacky crosses. I am undecided on this debate.

have you put a pic up yet? selina says nice pic but i cant see it


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

no, no pic as yet. will try and get one up today tho


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

davesbray said:


> no, no pic as yet. will try and get one up today tho


 
Well hurry up then, I want to see a cute puppy:flrt::flrt: Mmmmm puppies smell wonderful:flrt:


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

here we go, the only pic i have so far


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> the parson Russell is a longer legs and more slim line, the JR can cover many types, but my type is a short legged ratting dog, I own two generations and intend to keep them going, but sadly these days some JR don't even look like JR so that I agree with that
> 
> and its even quicker to type JR x chi :whistling2:
> 
> good luck with your pup


I agree, there are many types of Jack Russell around, some with very short legs, or longer. I do not agree with your comments on Working Sheepdogs though. You have to remember that Collies are a completely different kettle of fish so to speak. Most people who breed working sheepdogs still have a pedigree and use a good stud dog. Alot of farmers do not bother to register their working dogs with the ISDS, or the Kennel Club, they just want a good sheep dog. Just because a Working Sheepdog is not on the breed register does not mean it is a mongeral. This is defined as a mixture of breeds and Working Sheepdogs are not. It may just mean that one dog in the Pedigree has not been registered.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all my dogs are mixed...

a husky/doberman... a shih tzu/poodle... a lab/border collie... and a golden retriever/yellow lab....

4 dogs!!

i'm swimming in dogs!!!:gasp:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

HABU said:


> all my dogs are mixed...
> 
> a husky/doberman... a shih tzu/poodle... a lab/border collie... *and a golden retriever/yellow lab....*
> 
> ...



When'd you sneak that one in?!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cloggers said:


> When'd you sneak that one in?!


it's my niece's dog actually... i'd like for her to really realize that!:lol2:

it might as well be mine... i get stuck with it all the time...:lol2:

kinda an extended family... hard for me to say no to a dog...:blush:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck with your puppy! Do you have a name yet?

I know one jack x chi and I will have to admit she is the most annoying dog I know! 
I am sure its down to the training but dear god she is so food obsessed it does my head in!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

davesbray said:


> here we go, the only pic i have so far
> 
> image


 
Awww bless, shes very cute:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

She's SO CUTE!


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

so puppy is now home with us, we have decided to call her 'Buster' although the way shes going so far that may change to 'nibbler' :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks like she is taking more for her jrt parent so hopefully won't be too small. She's at least twice the size of my little one at that age. She should make around 4-5 lbs easily. Do you know what she weighs now?
I would have tried to get the 'breeder' to keep her with mum for at least another couple of weeks.
Be careful with flea treatments and worming treatments. Never flea and worm together no matter what the vet says. Don't use frontline until she is at least 12 weeks and weighs above 2kg preferably! Personally I'd never use Drontal to worm again after it poisoned LeStat and he spent 5 nights on life support.
Some chi breeder give half doses of vacciations, or vacc for each disease seperately 2 weeks apart, as well if pups are ultra tiny.

Take it from me when they are tiny they are trouble with a captial 'T' and have attitude to match!
I have a chi x jrt who is only just 2lbs now at almost 17 months old so fully grown.
He's a heathen, barks constantly, thinks he's boss of everyone around him except me.......but we love the little she-ite anyway.

OH the name.....Buster.....for a girl?

She needs and itsy bitsy teeny weeny name!

I like Minuette and call her Minnie for a nickname!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh she is adorable!
My hairdresser has a chi x JRT named Ruby. 

Hummmm. . . 

If it was a boy I would say Biggles as you live near Biggleswade and the dog will be so little so it's sort of funny but maybe Amber for a girl? 

-Elina


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Elina said:


> Oh gosh she is adorable!
> My hairdresser has a chi x JRT named Ruby.
> 
> Hummmm. . .
> ...


she's called buster, apparently. oh and she's up for sale on here.

words fail me.


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

How sad you cant keep her... I dont know the circumstances but hopefully its a lesson learnt scenario and not a repeat offender!
I know a couple of Jackchi's and they both take after the JRT, so are total mentalists!!. My Chiweenie has more the personality of a working Teckel when out and about too rather then the Chi.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

If the right home doesn't appear it might be worth contacting hearing dogs for the death rather than putting her in rescue.Small sharp dogs are good candidates and they take puppies from shelters and the public.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hearing dogs for the dead? Wow that is some special dog. I am sure you meant deaf but the death make me chuckle. 

So sad that this pup is being moved on already


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

lol.That would be good,deaf of course.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

sarahc said:


> If the right home doesn't appear it might be worth contacting hearing dogs for the death rather than putting her in rescue.Small sharp dogs are good candidates and they take puppies from shelters and the public.


This is a fantasic idea, i hope the OP seriously considers this - although (and i hope i wrong) i feel the idea of getting £350 for her is more important than her having a loving home helping the hearing impaired. 

I feel with a situation like this, you made an expensive mistake, and if your mate breeder is prepared to take her back after one day and give you your money back - and sell her on if needs to be (if they're going to Aus - probably funded by the sale of these pups) then it is an expensive lessoned learned and move on. 

We would all love to make money on a purchase, but sometimes just doing the right thing is so much more satisfying.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

have some posts been removed for the thread?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> have some posts been removed for the thread?


My post has!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

thought it had. was sure you'd posted straight after me. don't see any reason why it needed to be deleted.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*mogwai* said:


> thought it had. was sure you'd posted straight after me. don't see any reason why it needed to be deleted.


Me either


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a terrible shame.I'm always in wonder of how individuals who can't manage a puppy manage a baby.Crying and crapping for at least 2 years before you can even start on the house training followed by years of ups and downs but most of us love our babies enough to keep them through thick and thin.With dogs the difficult bit is gone in a few months generally and yet people give up.I don't understand this bit.


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

I suppose its better for the pup to be rehomed now rather then months from now if the OP has decided a dog just isnt for them... I agree its very sad though, surely you go into puppy ownership expecting peeing, pooping, chewing, crying and sleepless nights?? (I was convinced Id made a horrible mistake for a good couple of months afterwards....but Im so glad I stuck with it and now have my lovely fur children!:2thumb


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Me either


I see my post has been removed too and I know there was nothing bad in mine and it was right after yours Col Just a sense of disbelief and it is such a shame what has happened


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> I see my post has been removed too and I know there was nothing bad in mine and it was right after yours Col Just a sense of disbelief and it is such a shame what has happened


Mmm, strange! If I'd have posted my true thoughts on this, now that would have been worthy of being deleted! :devil:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Every single dog I have ever had, even just the fosters I have had that overwhelming "OMG what have I done" feeling. 

Starting all over again with a new dog, training them and teaching them, in some cases your older pets following their bad example. It can be very scary and I think is something I have never read about anywhere to prepare for. 

My German Shepherd Morgan is the absolute love of my life, the dog by which all for the rest of my lifetime will be compared, but the I can still recall the overwhelming feeling of pain merged with extreme "buyers type remorse" at the huge mistake I felt I had made in getting her, going again from having No dogs to having a dog, and a German shepherd at that, my dream breed but after flatcoat retrievers a very different animal, if mainly due to the reaction of others to her. I was honestly treated as though walking a lion by the squirrel on a rope owning elderly of the small village we then lived in. 

If I had not lived about 6 hours from her previous home we collected her from I think I may have changed my mind and returned her...but then if I had not lived 6 hours from that option I think the feeling of stress and that this is forever would have been less.

I very much love my dogs and am very committed, maybe this is why I have such an extreme feeling, as I have spoken to others and they too know the feeling I mean, but not as extreme as I felt. Maybe I feel it as much as I want to do the best for them, and make them the best they can be, and know I have now committed to doing this for the rest of their lifetime.


----------

